# Anybody with night vision around hiawassee?



## riverbank (Oct 29, 2016)

Had a lady call me yesterday with some hogs coming in to her place on a nightly basis. The ideal thing would be to set up a trap and to spend a few nights with some sort of night vision rifle. Preferably with a kid as the trigger man. But that's not a deal breaker. I have been out of hog hunting for a while. Let me know what y'all got? Not being rude or picky but from the conversation I had with this lady it would be best suited for a night vision set up and a trap.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Oct 29, 2016)

I like thermal on a suppressed semi auto rifle.

I'd shoot them up before I went to a trap but that's just me..lol.  The majority of the rest will leave fore a while when bullets start to whizzz.

Good luck!


----------



## riverbank (Oct 29, 2016)

Thermal, night vision, all the same to me. I've never looked through any of it. When I hunted hogs it was with a pack of curs and a fathead bulldog named booger.  A trap would be good though for when someone wasn't there with some sort of night time optics.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 2, 2016)

I have a DPMS .308 GII rifle with IR Defense MKII thermal scope and suppressor. I also have a .300 Blackout with FLIR RS35 thermal and ATPIAL laser, also suppressed. I use a PVS-14 on a helmet for walking around, and a Pulsar HD19A hand-held thermal for looking for pigs. That is what I hunt pigs with at night. Shooting pigs is fun, but to really get rid of them you need a remote-operated bait trap like the Jager Pro M.I.N.E. to catch the whole sounder.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Nov 5, 2016)

RamblinWreck said:


> I have a DPMS .308 GII rifle with IR Defense MKII thermal scope and suppressor. I also have a .300 Blackout with FLIR RS35 thermal and ATPIAL laser, also suppressed. I use a PVS-14 on a helmet for walking around, and a Pulsar HD19A hand-held thermal for looking for pigs. That is what I hunt pigs with at night. Shooting pigs is fun, but to really get rid of them you need a remote-operated bait trap like the Jager Pro M.I.N.E. to catch the whole sounder.



Yep, shooting them is fun but as you said a trap is the way to go to get rid of them.


----------



## riverbank (Nov 6, 2016)

How about trap shy hogs? And people that cant afford something like that style trap that cost thousands of dollars. I will admit that if I had money to invest in one of those traps I'd give it a shot, but I'm still not convinced that the hogs will go to it. I used to do lots and lots of hog removal all over the state and have personally dealt with hogs that would pass up a trap full of jelly donuts, fermented corn, sow in heat, straight corn, just about anything you can think of that a hog will eat because they know something aint right. And I'm talking about large corral style traps. Not a small box. The property I live on now is a prime example of some trap shy pigs. We left a trap out for months and not even the piglets would go in it. They'd eat around it and move on. Had it set up  to where we could check it from over 100 yards away so we didn't leave any scent. They just simply knew better.


----------

